# Another Opae Ula video



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

You can fast forward to 30", or 1:30" to see what I'm trying to show ;-)


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow. Amazing little guys.. looks like they're flying trying to be the one to grab dinner first. I can feel the urge to set up a tank for these guys getting stronger and stronger .


----------

